# Vario the right choice for me?



## Scottland (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi,

I've been pondering a grinder upgrade for some time, and an impending house move seems the right time to treat myself. I'm currently using a cheapo Graef CM800 which is just about ok at Espresso - but nowhere near consistent enough for pour over. I'm trying to find the best 'jack of all trades' that will allow decent results for Espress and Pour over, and the Vario appears to be about the best I will get for my budget (£400).

Is there anything else at this budget I should consider?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sette 270 maybe


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Avoid the Baratza stuff and the Vario. For 400 you can get a nice new or even better used grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Vario uses ceramic burrs for espresso and ceramic for pour over . I did use the Ceramic ones for v60 to reasonably good effect . I have a used one that has had a few years on t and it works good. I do not use it for espresso though . Personally I would be tempted to avoid the settee until i see more of them lasting longer.

Personally i'd get a hand grinder for pour over. i have a Made By Knock grinder and I really enjoy the pour over it makes.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I've just bought the Wilfa Svart for aeropress, moka and FP and I'm loving it.

£105 from workshop coffee. They also do it as a V60 bundle too for £125

Tim


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I attempted to use the vario similarly to the way you are suggesting (espresso and aero-press) and I have to admit it wasn't particularly great.

The problem you face is that finding a grinder that will do both well in your budget would be interesting to say the least - maybe a used vario (steel burrs) for pourover and a used super-jolly / atom / mignon for espresso? Not sure if the wilfa beats the vario - its certainly cheaper and has good reviews.

Most grinders are either too difficult to adjust between the two reliably or retain too much or don't have enough range to be quite honest - and this is why I found myself in silly grinder territory. For your budget you would probably be better off with two used grinders (presuming space for this, admittedly)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Wilfa is a steal at £105. Buy two grinders!


----------



## Scottland (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it.



UbiquitousPhoton said:


> For your budget you would probably be better off with two used grinders (presuming space for this, admittedly)


This is the problem, I don't have the space so I'm looking for the best compromise really. I'd be happy to spend the money on something used (Forte maybe?) but don't have the room for a taller commercial style grinder.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you drink more brewed or espresso. Buy a Wilfa and a hand grinder


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Would two short grinders work? Wilfa and atom maybe?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> The Wilfa is a steal at £105. Buy two grinders!


This is the way to go - 2 grinders, no messing, different beans, perhaps full hoppers, no problems.

£105 makes it a no brainier


----------



## Scottland (Aug 14, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Do you drink more brewed or espresso. Buy a Wilfa and a hand grinder


At the moment I drink mostly espresso, but with a decent grinder would probably be around half and half











UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Would two short grinders work? Wilfa and atom maybe?


Yeah for the price the Wilfa is a good proposition but I really can't fit in 2 grinders let alone get the wife to approve!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scottland said:


> At the moment I drink mostly espresso, but with a decent grinder would probably be around half and half
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handgrinder and grow a pair


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

so buy the grinder you want for espresso and make do with hand grinder which can be stowed away. There really are very few grinders capable of going from one extreme not the other.


----------

